# telly



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

dos anyone now how much it costs to take a telly to cyprus on the plain please


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrissie said:


> dos anyone now how much it costs to take a telly to cyprus on the plain please


That would depend on the size and weight of the telly I suppose.
Why not enquire with the airlines.


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

*Cyprus Tv*



Veronica said:


> That would depend on the size and weight of the telly I suppose.
> Why not enquire with the airlines.


Purchase one here! we got a 28" flat screen for 145 Euros! i did barter!


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*tv*

hello dos anyone no if it is better to buy a tv in england or cyprus . thankyou


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

where was that from what part of cyprus . we dont no if is better to buy one from england or cyprus,


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

As far as I can see, the TVs in Cyprus are earlier models than those currently available in England and more expensive. You will probably have to pay duty of some variety.

It may be worth knowing that Cyprus is supposed to be going digital in a few years time (Cyprus time!). It might be worth looking at the more recent UK TVs as they will be digital.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> As far as I can see, the TVs in Cyprus are earlier models than those currently available in England and more expensive. You will probably have to pay duty of some variety.
> 
> It may be worth knowing that Cyprus is supposed to be going digital in a few years time (Cyprus time!). It might be worth looking at the more recent UK TVs as they will be digital.


From my experience televisions are every bit as modern here as in the UK and no more expensive. 
We have spent many hours with clients helping them to purchase electrical goods for their new homes and they always say that there is no point in buying in the UK to bring over here as the prices are very similar and the quality etc every bit as good. Also there is no duty to pay on them.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> From my experience televisions are every bit as modern here as in the UK and no more expensive.
> We have spent many hours with clients helping them to purchase electrical goods for their new homes and they always say that there is no point in buying in the UK to bring over here as the prices are very similar and the quality etc every bit as good. Also there is no duty to pay on them.
> 
> Veronica


Ok lets be logical about this.
If you already have electrical goods or anything else for that matter it makes sense to bring them with you.
However to go out and buy new items in the UK to bring makes no sense at all.
For one thing everything is avaialble here at similar prices to the Uk.
If you buy new stuff in the UK the cost of shipping and any duties you might have to pay on new stuff makes them more expensive in the long run.
Then there is the question of what if they break down? New things can break down but by taking them out ofthe UK you will have made your guarantee effectively null and void as it would be ridiculous to ship them back to the UK for repairs. 
If you buy here in Cyprus and anything goes wrong it will be repaired or replaced.
So in a nutshell dont buy a tv or anything for that matter to bring over here. 
Buy it when you get here.

Veronica


----------

